
A Hybrid Convolutional Variational Autoencoder for Text Generation - minimaxir
https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.02390v1
======
minimaxir
Code (Theano): [https://github.com/stas-
semeniuta/textvae](https://github.com/stas-semeniuta/textvae)

